# Tool box/Tote Setups



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I have been using a bucket organizer for my electrical tools for awhile. I want to upgrade that setup. We wire our smaller remodels and additions as well as do some A/V and home network projects. I am not a full-time sparky or low voltage guy so I don't have a bunch of specialized tools. Anyone have any pics of your daily setup?

Right now my main screwdrivers, linesman pliers, side cutters, strippers, and tester are in a leather, electrician's tool belt. When doing electrical type work about 50% of the time I will wear it. The other times I keep it in my bucket and carry it around. 

I do keep basic things like a few wire nuts, tape, RJ45 ends, coax ends, a few temp switches and receptacles, long screws, spacers, zip ties, etc. in my bucket as well. I was looking at the Veto ProPac setups but I don't have any around me to look at. Also was thinking maybe one of the backpack setups could work. Thoughts?...

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

My plumber had a Milwaukee backpack that worked really nice for him. We got to talking about it one day and he went threw it with me. He had a ton of tools in that thing and it looked organized and easy to get what you need. I thought about getting one but I leave my tools on site for the bigger jobs and need the ability to lock them up so have the Ridgid boxes. I guess I could get another gang box and throw the backpacks in there. But the Ridgid boxes are working for me pretty good for now and have a decent amount of money in them already. Anyway I think the backpack would work good for electrical or plumbing. Think home Depot stocks them so you could go see what all you can fit in one.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hot off today's jobsite:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Damn you can put a bunch of stuff in those! Do you use any kind of tool belt at all during the day?

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## onesixteen (Oct 21, 2017)

I've recently switch to this custom leathercraft after using the 12 inch electricians tote for quite a while.
It can be a little heavy but I keep all my drivers on one side and any type of wrench or pliers on the other. Big Stuff stays in the middle and when it's all zipped up it just looks like a briefcase.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> Damn you can put a bunch of stuff in those! Do you use any kind of tool belt at all during the day?
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Nah I stuff my pockets.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Slowly but surely making the transition to Milwaukee packout.

Got a klein​ electrician tool belt I've been using to.

Been meaning to grab the Milwaukee backpack have the DeWalt one but find it digs into my back to much









Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> Hot off today's jobsite:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aozd31_P5vQ


Do a truck tour next!

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a few Husky boxes with connectors and fittings. This is my current tool setup.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

SectorSecurity said:


> Do a truck tour next!
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


That's a little too embarrassing in it's current state...but I may do it anyway. :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> That's a little too embarrassing in it's current state...but I may do it anyway. :laughing:


A good excuse to clean it out and organize. :thumbsup:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I have looked at those Tough Built organizers before Rob. May have to give them another look. 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

So I decided to try a backpack. I dont have a ton of electrical tools. These seemed heavy duty and to have enough room for what I needed. My supply house gave me an ok price on it. They said they have sold a ton of them. I also decided to throw in a small ToughBuilt accessory clip. This will allow me to stuff a few tools in it and clip to my belt if I want. Time will tell how well I like it and how well I keep it organized and clean.


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Never found a backpack I liked but haven't looked at many.



Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Stryker1-1 said:


> Never found a backpack I liked but haven't looked at many.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


It is my first. I was looking at some Veto setups but really didn't want to spend that kind of money for an occasional use setup. My supply house said they would take care of any warranty issues if I have any come up. I like the beefy, flat bottom of this bag. It sits upright even when unzipped. It lacks a little space for small items compared to the bucket organizer I used forever, but I dont think that is a bad thing. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Stryker1-1 said:


> Never found a backpack I liked but haven't looked at many.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


Veto :thumbsup:


----------

